# eli-chi ha cruzado los 1.000!!!



## turi

Felicidades en tu primer postiversario eli!!

Espero que sigas con nosotros durante billones de posts más, buen trabajo!!

Vamos a ver quien trae algo para celebrar.. aquí están todos los bares ya cerrados.

Un cordial saludo.

t.


----------



## eli-chi

turissa said:


> Felicidades en tu primer postiversario eli!!
> 
> Espero que sigas con nosotros durante billones de posts más, buen trabajo!!
> 
> Vamos a ver quien trae algo para celebrar.. aquí están todos los bares ya cerrados.
> 
> Un cordial saludo.
> 
> t.


¡Gracias!  No tenía idea que celebraban acá.
También espero seguir.  Encuentro fantástico este foro.  Uso mucho el diccionario de WR también.


----------



## Bigote Blanco

Felicidades eli,
Voy a celebrar tu postiverario con una cerveza. No, con otra cerveza. Yea!!!!

Saludos,
Bigote Blanco


----------



## la_machy

¡Felicidades, *eli-chi*!

Me da tanto gusto compartir nuevos conocimientos con foreras como tú.

De seguro así apareció tu compu cuando la encendiste esta mañana .

Espero seguirte viendo por todos esos billones de post que te ha deseado turissa.

Te dejo esto, y también esto (mi favorita) para que al rato lo compartas con quien tú quieras.


¡Salud!
Un abrazo,
Marie


----------



## Kibramoa

Felicidades por tu postiversario eli-chi. 
Enhorabuena


----------



## romarsan

Feliz postiversario eli-chi

Un regalito 

Espero seguir encontrándote en el foro.


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
No visito mucho el GV, pero siempre que paso por ahí es un gusto leerte.
Un abrazo y vamos por los otros mil, que los primeros son los que cuestan.
 
Y esto merece un brindis.

Eduardo.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

O también este otro:
'Antes que no nos conocíamos, bebíamos. Ahora que nos conocemos, bebemos. Bebamos, hasta que no nos conozcamos.'


----------



## eli-chi

Bigote Blanco said:


> Felicidades eli,
> Voy a celebrar tu postiverario con una cerveza. No, con otra cerveza. Yea!!!!
> 
> Saludos,
> Bigote Blanco


¡Gracias por tu saludo! 
Y, ¡hip! (onomateya del hipo por estos lados) ¡Debe haber estado buena la celebración!


----------



## eli-chi

la_machy said:


> ¡Felicidades, *eli-chi*!
> 
> Me da tanto gusto compartir nuevos conocimientos con foreras como tú.
> 
> De seguro así apareció tu compu cuando la encendiste esta mañana .
> 
> Espero seguirte viendo por todos esos billones de post que te ha deseado turissa.
> 
> Te dejo esto, y también esto (mi favorita) para que al rato lo compartas con quien tú quieras.
> 
> 
> ¡Salud!
> Un abrazo,
> Marie


¡Que entretenido es todo esto!  Nunca me había topado con algo por el estilo.
¡Y tanto regalo! Muchas gracias, Marie.  ¡Salud y abrazo para ti también!. 

P.S.: Me quedo con la torta, así alcanza para todos.  
(Y lo que sobra es para mí solita. )


----------



## eli-chi

Kibramoa said:


> Felicidades por tu postiversario eli-chi.
> Enhorabuena


¡Ohhhhhhhhhhh! (esto es lo que salió de mi boca cuando vi la foto). ¡Muchas gracias!
Voy a compartir algo con ustedes, amigos: ¡me fascinan las flores!... en el jardín... o en el árbol, como en el caso del magnolio.  Y he pintado más de alguna... Sí, otro de mis "pasatiempos" favoritos es la pintura.  Si supiera como hacerlo, les mandaría alguna foto de las que saqué a mis pinturas en pastel seco y que están en el compu...


----------



## eli-chi

romarsan said:


> Feliz postiversario eli-chi
> 
> Un regalito
> 
> Espero seguir encontrándote en el foro.


Yummy! Gracias, *romarsan.  *Espero lo mismo.


----------



## eli-chi

Vampiro said:


> Hola.
> No visito mucho el GV, pero siempre que paso por ahí es un gusto leerte.
> Un abrazo y vamos por los otros mil, que los primeros son los que cuestan.
> 
> Y esto merece un brindis.
> 
> Eduardo.
> _


Muchas gracias, Eduardo. 
¡Hip! ¿Qué me decías de eso del... GV?    Me lo he perdido todo... del verbo todo... de ese lugar.


----------



## eli-chi

Manuel G. Rey said:


> O también este otro:
> 'Antes que no nos conocíamos, bebíamos. Ahora que nos conocemos, bebemos. Bebamos, hasta que no nos conozcamos.'


OK, Manuel del Rey. ¡Me dejaste "pilla"!  
Es una rima... pero, ¿hay algo de cierto en eso de "beber hasta no conocer"?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

eli-chi said:


> OK, Manuel del Rey. ¡Me dejaste "pilla"!
> Es una rima... pero, ¿hay algo de cierto en eso de "beber hasta no conocer"?



Como se ve que no has cogido un buen trancazo. Si lo hubieras hecho, no habrías necesitado  preguntar.
Pero bueno, el olvido es pasajero.
Me voy a sentar a la mesa. Bebere, moderadamente, a tu salud milenaria.


----------



## eli-chi

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Como se ve que no has cogido un buen trancazo. Si lo hubieras hecho, no habrías necesitado  preguntar.
> Pero bueno, el olvido es pasajero.
> Me voy a sentar a la mesa. Bebere, moderadamente, a tu salud milenaria.


¡Parece que vemos las cosas al revés!  (Yo, de ninguna manera llamaría "bueno" a algo así).  Lo que sí había escuchado aseverar, es que la gente piensa sobria en lo que quiere hacer, y luego se embriaga para tener el "coraje" de hacerlo.
Aplaudo tu decisión de beber moderadamente y, gracias de nuevo, por "sacrificarte" por mí. 

P.S. Creí que era invento de Hollywood eso de no acordarse de lo que pasó la noche anterior después de una "tranca". Fíjate que "Ross y Rachel" hasta se casaron estando ebrios, "sin saber lo que hacían".


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

eli-chi said:


> ¡Parece que vemos las cosas al revés!  (Yo, de ninguna manera llamaría "bueno" a algo así).  Lo que sí había escuchado aseverar, es que la gente piensa sobria en lo que quiere hacer, y luego se embriaga para tener el "coraje" de hacerlo.
> Aplaudo tu decisión de beber moderadamente y, gracias de nuevo, por "sacrificarte" por mí.
> 
> P.S. Creí que era invento de Hollywood eso de no acordarse de lo que pasó la noche anterior después de una "tranca". Fíjate que "Ross y Rachel" hasta se casaron estando ebrios, "sin saber lo que hacían".



¿Que se casaron sin saber lo que hacían? Me suena,me suena; he oído hablar de otros que lo hicieron, y sin la atenuante de estar embriagados.


----------



## eli-chi

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ¿Que se casaron sin saber lo que hacían? Me suena,me suena; he oído hablar de otros que lo hicieron, y sin la atenuante de estar embriagados.


jajajajaja


----------

